

Ask HN: what are some dynamic programming environments other than emacs? - sdegutis

By dynamic I mean it can be altered and introspected at runtime without having to relaunch the app.<p>By environment I mean something with a UI and some kind of access to the local system.<p>I&#x27;m looking for an alternative dynamic environment to live in during work.
======
informatimago
1- unix of course. The simple fact of compiling and linking a program, or
writing a script, changes the unix environment since you can then on use it as
a new command.

2- MPW, the Macintosh Programmer Workshop, which was influenced by the unix
design and also by emacs did let you write new commands, and install them
under menus.

3- any application with some kind of scriptability feature where you can add
new scripts that you can use as new command would fit the bill.

------
MarcusDenker
There is Pharo: [http://www.pharo-project.org/](http://www.pharo-project.org/)

But it is more an IDE, not a general UI for work like Emacs. (But it could for
sure be turned into one)

------
todd8
I'm not sure these qualify as solutions that your are looking for, but they
are very interesting, fun, and useful.

    
    
      1) Squeak Smalltalk
      2) IPython

